# Uhhhh! What does your release form look like??



## MohaimenK (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm torn between version A and version B. Version A pretty much covers my butt in details where version B is jsut a smaller version of it. What do you use or version you'd go with if this was for your business?

A:







B:


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2010)

I just use Getty's releases.

I figure Getty's lawyers know what they are doing.

http://contributors.gettyimages.com...SAMPLE_Model_Release_-_English_-_Dec_2008.pdf


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> I just use Getty's releases.
> 
> I figure Getty's lawyers know what they are doing.
> 
> http://contributors.gettyimages.com...SAMPLE_Model_Release_-_English_-_Dec_2008.pdf


 

What if the shoot is just your model and you? Do you have to bring along a third person just as a witness?


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 18, 2010)

I always get a witness, though most are never at the shoot they just witness the signing and agreement.


----------

